# Prometeus Basses?



## Insomnia (May 26, 2017)

Hey everyone,

So, Prometeus seems to have come up quite a lot recently on some ERB threads on here, and on Talkbass.

I've been following his work for about three years or so, and I'm a huge fan. But does anyone here have any experience ordering from him? And what is the build quality like?

I'm looking to get a 9-string single-cut (tuned F#-Bb). It's probably be around £1900-2000. I know it's a longshot, but does anyone know of any other luthiers that'd be able to make a 9-string for around £2000?

Thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 26, 2017)

Simply as an observer, his basses used to look pretty rough and amateur, and some still do, but they appear to have more and more polish as time goes on. 

I feel the pricing reflects that.


----------



## Insomnia (May 27, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Simply as an observer, his basses used to look pretty rough and amateur, and some still do, but they appear to have more and more polish as time goes on.
> 
> I feel the pricing reflects that.


They do look rough...but I can't put my finger on exactly what it is. Any thoughts as to what exactly makes it look kinda 'amateur'?


----------



## Hollowway (May 27, 2017)

I've got my eye on the 8 string someone's got on Reverb. I talked with the guy, and he said his price is firm, but there's no way I'm paying $2500 for it. The basses are cool, because they're usually much beyond the standard 4 and 5 string design. I'd say re part that looks roughest to me is that it doesn't have that CNC precision we're used to seeing, and the curves and lines don't have a smooth, bezier type consistency. I have no idea about the fretwork, etc though.


----------



## Insomnia (May 28, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> I've got my eye on the 8 string someone's got on Reverb. I talked with the guy, and he said his price is firm, but there's no way I'm paying $2500 for it. The basses are cool, because they're usually much beyond the standard 4 and 5 string design. I'd say re part that looks roughest to me is that it doesn't have that CNC precision we're used to seeing, and the curves and lines don't have a smooth, bezier type consistency. I have no idea about the fretwork, etc though.



That does look like a nice bass, and I just saw the Prat 8-string too! 

If you don't mind me asking, why is it not worth $2500 to you?


----------



## Hollowway (May 28, 2017)

There are a lot of really good 7 string basses for waaaaay less money, so I don't know that adding one higher string is worth another $1500. I've never played one, but I haven't heard a lot of people talk about how awesome they are, so I'm not willing to spend as much as if it were a builder known for super high quality. And there's just one pickup in the middle area, so the tones are limited. That being said, it's a super cool design, and I'd probably do $1900 or so for it. 
Wait, if you're my wife trying to bait me into admitting I want to buy another instrument I'm pretty sure that's illegal. Plus, i can say it's just me TALKING and I have no actual intention of following through. So back off, woman!


----------



## Insomnia (May 28, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> There are a lot of really good 7 string basses for waaaaay less money, so I don't know that adding one higher string is worth another $1500. I've never played one, but I haven't heard a lot of people talk about how awesome they are, so I'm not willing to spend as much as if it were a builder known for super high quality. And there's just one pickup in the middle area, so the tones are limited. That being said, it's a super cool design, and I'd probably do $1900 or so for it.
> Wait, if you're my wife trying to bait me into admitting I want to buy another instrument I'm pretty sure that's illegal. Plus, i can say it's just me TALKING and I have no actual intention of following through. So back off, woman!


I'm not your wife. Now come back to bed. 

Also, that's a fair enough point, but there is a stark contrast between the 7-string bass market and the 8-string+ bass market


----------



## Hollowway (May 28, 2017)

Oh, for sure. If I search for "8 string bass" one more time and get a bunch of doubled 4 string basses I'm gonna frickin' lose it.  
But definitely, there aren't many 8 string basses around. And this goes to 37". I'm just speaking about it from my own needs. I've got a 34-37" 6 string bass, a 34-37" 5 string bass tuned to F#, and a 37-40" bass tuned to C# on the way. So I've got to be sort of careful about just buying anything new that pops up. If I didn't have any of those, I'd probably grab this as it is.

There's also a dude selling a 10 string 34" bass on talkbass. I was tempted by that (it's only $1000), but same issue - I kind of have covered what I need. (And I'm normally just a guitar player, so I don't even play bass much these days.)


----------



## Insomnia (May 30, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Oh, for sure. If I search for "8 string bass" one more time and get a bunch of doubled 4 string basses I'm gonna frickin' lose it.
> But definitely, there aren't many 8 string basses around. And this goes to 37". I'm just speaking about it from my own needs. I've got a 34-37" 6 string bass, a 34-37" 5 string bass tuned to F#, and a 37-40" bass tuned to C# on the way. So I've got to be sort of careful about just buying anything new that pops up. If I didn't have any of those, I'd probably grab this as it is.
> 
> There's also a dude selling a 10 string 34" bass on talkbass. I was tempted by that (it's only $1000), but same issue - I kind of have covered what I need. (And I'm normally just a guitar player, so I don't even play bass much these days.)


Just wondering, but are those multiscale basses (the ones you have and the one that's coming) Dingwalls?


----------



## Hollowway (May 30, 2017)

Insomnia said:


> Just wondering, but are those multiscale basses (the ones you have and the one that's coming) Dingwalls?



Lol, yes, one is a NG2 5 string in that limited run pink. Then I have a 6 string Oni bass. And the 37-40" is the Quake I have incoming. My bass collection is way cooler than my guitar collection.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 1, 2017)

I have seen a few of these Prometeus basses floating around, they look pretty rough or dare I say, amatuerish? I know he will build anything for a price but consider value for money, the pound is pretty weak at the moment due to all the instability that dodgy communist Corbyn is causing, so you're going to be paying comparatively quite a lot more than an American for the same instrument; if he is building to a price for the US market, you're going to be paying a chunk above what the instrument is really worth relative to the quality of it.

Factor in shipping (insured international shipping - £200 easy, plus whatever the case costs. I shipped a guitar from England to Germany last month insured for £1300 and it costs me more than £100. Insure a package for £2000 minimum and ship it across the Atlantic and you're looking at £200 easily, at least) and think about the import duties, these are steep at the moment due to high VAT. You could easily end up with £500 in additional fees just to get the guitar through customs. When you start to think of what you can get for £2500, a Prometeus looks like pretty bad value for money. Then again, if you must have a 9 string on a budget maybe you're stuck with limited options.

We have some great builders in the UK like John Shuker and especially ACG - I think Alan at ACG could build just about anything for a price, but he wouldn't be cheap because he wood selection and build quality is absolutely fantastic and you pay for what you get, but get what you pay for.

It all depends how much you absolutely must have a 9 string with all the crazy specs. Maybe saving a bit more money and getting in touch with Chris Stambaugh would be better - still all the big import costs but Chris makes fantastic instruments and has a lot of experience in big ERBs.


----------



## Insomnia (Jun 1, 2017)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I have seen a few of these Prometeus basses floating around, they look pretty rough or dare I say, amatuerish? I know he will build anything for a price but consider value for money, the pound is pretty weak at the moment due to all the instability that dodgy communist Corbyn is causing, so you're going to be paying comparatively quite a lot more than an American for the same instrument; if he is building to a price for the US market, you're going to be paying a chunk above what the instrument is really worth relative to the quality of it.
> 
> Factor in shipping (insured international shipping - £200 easy, plus whatever the case costs. I shipped a guitar from England to Germany last month insured for £1300 and it costs me more than £100. Insure a package for £2000 minimum and ship it across the Atlantic and you're looking at £200 easily, at least) and think about the import duties, these are steep at the moment due to high VAT. You could easily end up with £500 in additional fees just to get the guitar through customs. When you start to think of what you can get for £2500, a Prometeus looks like pretty bad value for money. Then again, if you must have a 9 string on a budget maybe you're stuck with limited options.
> 
> ...



Fair shout, my man, but shipping is only €60 to the UK. 

I know of ACG (Alan is a super nice dude, met him a couple times) and I adore his designs, but I'm fairly sure he swore off building any more 7+ stringers.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 1, 2017)

10kg, 120cx40x30cm (rough estimate), insured for £2000+ at 60 Euro? Incredible.


----------



## Insomnia (Jun 1, 2017)

Esp Griffyn said:


> 10kg, 120cx40x30cm (rough estimate), insured for £2000+ at 60 Euro? Incredible.


Yep, my thoughts too.


----------



## AlexThorpe (Jun 3, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> There's also a dude selling a 10 string 34" bass on talkbass. I was tempted by that (it's only $1000), but same issue - I kind of have covered what I need. (And I'm normally just a guitar player, so I don't even play bass much these days.)



You have no idea how much trouble you're going to get me in by clueing me in to that.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 4, 2017)

AlexThorpe said:


> You have no idea how much trouble you're going to get me in by clueing me in to that.


Haha, go for it!


----------



## AlexThorpe (Jun 4, 2017)

Looks like I'll own a stupid bass however long it takes to ship. Can't wait to make more mediocre ERB music with it.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 8, 2017)

AlexThorpe said:


> Looks like I'll own a stupid bass however long it takes to ship. Can't wait to make more mediocre ERB music with it.


Did you buy something?!


----------



## AlexThorpe (Jun 8, 2017)

Bought that 10 string that was for sale on talkbass, yes. Just got it today.


----------

